# InkSoft Introduces New QuickBooks Online Option



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new feature makes it possible to export combined invoices and orders from InkSoft directly to your QuickBooks Online account or to the installed desktop version, for exporting as a physical file and importing to your QuickBooks. Just click on your preferred communication option.

If you choose QuickBooks Online, after completing a simple procedure in InkSoft authorizing the establishment of a secure connection with Intuit/QuickBooks, you’ll be able to send a confirmed invoice and order data that’s generated inside InkSoft directly to your QuickBooks online account. 

Once the function is enabled, you can go under Orders, filter for confirmed invoices/orders, approve entries, and move them to QuickBooks. 

Individual or multiple orders can be selected and the information about any confirmed order or invoice will be passed over to your QuickBooks Online account in seconds, after which you’ll receive a notification that the transaction has been successfully processed.

You’ll be able to track open invoices, balances, and actions and data concerning discounts, late payment arrangements, sales tax and shipping under Open Invoices.

In the event that you no longer want to interact with your QuickBooks Online account, you can click disconnect, effectively de-authorizing InkSoft from sending data to it.


----------

